

Keeping your social networking secret - imaginator
http://buddycloud.com/cms/content/keeping-your-social-networking-secret

======
jerf
If there's anything more amazing than how the wheels keep turning, it's that
we're sixty years into the computer revolution and people always think this is
the last turn. I don't think we're quite done with the back-to-the-server
swing (or "cloud" as they are called today), but a combination of still-ever-
increasing horsepower available cheaply and the development of replication-to-
the-cloud technologies already in progress replacing the only-in-the-cloud
storage will bring a swing back to personal servers in the home. We're still
in the early phases of this work.

------
wolfrom
I don't understand how my data is safeguarded by my home server when it's data
I'm sharing with users who aren't on that same server. Once the data is
shared, it's no longer under my control. I've wondered if there is a way to
protect it, but I've yet to figure it out.

Of course, I'd love to find that there is someone who has a solution. I was
unable to determine if buddycloud has figured it out.

~~~
moreencryption
There's no way to share information with another person and be sure it is
protected, but if you do trust that person, then you can encrypt the data so
only he can read it. All these new supposedly secure social networks still
rely on the server admins and such not to look at or "lose" your information.

~~~
joe_the_user
The problem has been discussed a lot here and I believe that you are correct
that no amount of gymnastics will allow one to escape this dilemma.

For example, see:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1789435>

